# Lake Galena giant Channel cats



## Captain Ahab (May 16, 2007)

Each summer we fish Lake Galena at night for the sometimes huge Channel Cats that roam around there. According to the PA Fish Commish this local lake hold more channels per acre then any other lake in Pa. Last year I caught my PB channel there that went over 11 lbs. 

While we use all sorts of bait, right now the big ones seem to prefer live white or yellow perch on a fish finder rig. Thankfully, the lake is loaded with small perch in the 6"-9" inch range, perfect for the big cats!

Sunday evening:










Last night my buddies reported even bigger cats, I will post the pics as soon as they send them


----------

